# [OT] Hey!  I've got 60 posts!



## machine (Jul 23, 2002)

This is not a big deal for anyone but me.

Woohoo!

Silliness abounds.


----------



## Upper_Krust (Jul 23, 2002)

Hi there! 



			
				machine said:
			
		

> *This is not a big deal for anyone but me.
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> Silliness abounds. *




As landmarks go I don't see the big SIX-0 as one of the most celebratory.

But I never needed a reason to party before so lets go! The drinks are on me!


----------



## Orco42 (Jul 23, 2002)

I remember when I got my 1000th post (back on Erics). Then I remember drinking a lot to celebrate.

I don't remember much after that, but I think it had something to do with Bugaboo and a vacuum.....


----------



## pennywiz (Jul 23, 2002)

machine said:
			
		

> *This is not a big deal for anyone but me.
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> Silliness abounds. *




You _are_ a machine!


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 23, 2002)

I'm so excited, I just can't hide it.  I'm about to lose control and move this to Meta!  Oh yeah!


----------



## Crothian (Jul 23, 2002)

Orco42 said:
			
		

> *I remember when I got my 1000th post (back on Erics). Then I remember drinking a lot to celebrate.
> 
> I don't remember much after that, but I think it had something to do with Bugaboo and a vacuum..... *




That's devotion.  Or good drinking.  Or just drinking.  Drinking good.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 24, 2002)

I could be a real jackass and just post the same message like 7 times until I got to the big 400... 

Congratulations though.  We need to talk to Morrus about getting some more emoticons--maybe not nearly as many as on Nutkinland, but ya know... some more the less naughty ones would be fun to have here.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 24, 2002)

Okay, I didn't do what I just said above, but I have posted a few times and the time is now ripe....


I JUST HIT 400 POSTS BABY!!! WOOHOO!!! 

Ahem.  We now return you to your regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## Darraketh (Jul 24, 2002)

This looks like a opportunity to up my post count by saying congrats machine!


----------



## thalmin (Jul 24, 2002)

I refuse to hop on the bandwagon to boost my post count, so I'll just say congratulations. If you're happy, we're happy.


----------



## hong (Jul 24, 2002)

Bah.


Hong "anyone who says quality beats quantity is selling something" Ooi


----------



## A2Z (Jul 24, 2002)

Woo Hoo!! Six hundred and something!


----------



## omokage (Jul 24, 2002)

yahoo, I don't know what my post count is, but it's going up up up with this post.


----------



## machine (Jul 24, 2002)

This is a mile-stone for me.

I lurk, a lot.  I guess I'm not 'opinionated' enough.  

I almost had 100 before the board change and was very disappointed that I didn't make it.

With 60+ posts, I feel more like I 'belong', strangely enough.

Thanks for all the congrats.  Here's to '100' posts.


----------



## machine (Jul 24, 2002)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *I'm so excited, I just can't hide it.  I'm about to lose control and move this to Meta!  Oh yeah! *




Um, does the thought of Eric singing make anyone else nervous?

No, just me?  Ok, nevermind.


----------



## nsruf (Jul 24, 2002)

Seems to be a good day for inflating post count. I hit 300 just today.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 25, 2002)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> *I could be a real jackass and just post the same message like 7 times until I got to the big 400...
> *



I wouldn't advise doing that on a regular basis for anyone (not just you) who wouldn't fancy having their post count set to -666 (or something like that) by an annoyed Admin... 



> *Congratulations though.  We need to talk to Morrus about getting some more emoticons--maybe not nearly as many as on Nutkinland, but ya know... some more the less naughty ones would be fun to have here.  *



I second that!  (Damn, I really should have made a separate post for this statement! )


----------



## Horacio (Jul 25, 2002)

I also congratulate machine 

I agree with the emoticons, we need more!!!

And about post count, I hit 1800 today


----------



## hong (Jul 25, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *And about post count, I hit 1800 today  *




Bah redux.


Hong "let's hope Crothian doesn't see this thread" Ooi


----------



## Darkness (Jul 25, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bah redux.
> 
> ...



Shouldn't this be:


Hong "let's hope Crothian doesn't see this thread but it's only a matter of time and then even the gods can't help us" Ooi


----------



## Crothian (Jul 25, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bah redux.
> 
> ...




Or you could notice that 6th post in this thread is by me.


----------



## Tharkun (Jul 29, 2002)

*Great...*

We've begun to inflate our posts I wonder if Caliban can tell us the rules for that in the PHB


----------



## machine (Jul 29, 2002)

Hmmm...


I don't think I've had a thread last this long.

I hope this silliness doesn't tick off the server....


----------



## Tharkun (Aug 2, 2002)

*Hm...*

Way 2 go!  Now if you'll please become more opinionated that would be nice  

If I remember right the rules state that you must be a 1st level poster to get to 1d10x4 posts [maximized].  After that you need 1d10x6 additional posts but I'm not sure as I'll have to re-read the level 2 poster rules in Chapter 12 but I think that wizards gives you a small prize after you hit 5000


----------



## Crothian (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Hm...*



			
				Tharkun said:
			
		

> *I think that wizards gives you a small prize after you hit 5000  *




Give me a few days and I'll tell you


----------

